# ALEX/GTIMES VS ANGELBOY/CARIDERS



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

GO TO THE LINK A COUPLE POST DOWN :biggrin: 

*ALEX (GOODTIMES VS ANGELBOY (CALIRIDERS)*







http://s441.photobucket.com/albums/qq133/j...=Picture107.flv


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

cant see it,  but we want to see it :biggrin:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

WHAT UP FELLAS SO WHO GOT THAT WIN?


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

THE LINK AINT WORKING


----------



## GREY GOOSE 96 (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

*who won...?? *


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Nov 1 2009, 10:33 PM~15533342
> *who won...??
> *


X48


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

looks like the elcamino did


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

that was the second hop.the first hop i was all over him,the batterries died out,the batterries were not all charged.take a loss angel girl


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Nov 1 2009, 10:40 PM~15533437
> *that was the second hop.the first hop i was all over him,the batterries died out,the batterries were not all charged.take a loss angel girl
> *


I ALREADY TOLD U ALEXIS I BROKE U OFF BAD!!!!!!!


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Nov 1 2009, 10:40 PM~15533437
> *that was the second hop.the first hop i was all over him,the batterries died out,the batterries were not all charged.take a loss angel girl
> *


 :0 :0 :0 SO THIS FUCKEN KID GOT SERVE AT HIS STATE GOOD JOB PERRITO


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

that was a good match


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Nov 1 2009, 10:41 PM~15533450
> *I ALREADY TOLD U ALEXIS I BROKE U OFF BAD!!!!!!!
> *


watch when the whole world sees the footage from the begginning.your gonna look like a jack ass.you got stuck the very first time and i was on the bumper hard and fast kicking in the tires all the way up.when you were on the bumper its was barely tapping it,how can you compare.if you have footage from the second hop then why didnt you post the footage from the first hop.because deep down inside you know i dug you out like a gold miner


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1 LOW AZTEC_@Nov 1 2009, 10:42 PM~15533454
> *:0  :0  :0 SO THIS FUCKEN KID GOT SERVE AT HIS STATE GOOD JOB PERRITO
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Nov 1 2009, 10:48 PM~15533522
> *watch when the whole world sees the footage from the begginning.your gonna look like a jack ass.you got stuck the very first time and i was on the bumper hard and fast kicking in the tires all the way up.when you were on the bumper its was barely tapping it,how can you compare.if you have footage from the second hop then why didnt you post the footage from the first hop.because deep down inside you know i dug you out like a gold miner
> *


IM NO ROCKET SCIENTIST BUT U GOT STUCK TOO... AND ITS ALL GOOD 2SOX !!!! IT WAS FUN.... BUT THATS 2 WINS FOR ME!!!!!!!! AND REMEBER U STARTING CRYIN FIRST!!!!


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Nov 1 2009, 11:40 PM~15533437
> *that was the second hop.the first hop i was all over him,the batterries died out,the batterries were not all charged.take a loss angel girl
> *


SOUNDS ABOUT RIGHT ,WHERES THE TAPE OF THE FIRST TIME ANGEL?


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Nov 1 2009, 11:40 PM~15533437
> *that was the second hop.the first hop i was all over him,the batterries died out,the batterries were not all charged.take a loss angel girl
> *


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Nov 1 2009, 10:53 PM~15533568
> *SOUNDS ABOUT RIGHT ,WHERES THE TAPE OF THE FIRST TIME ANGEL?
> *


WERE TRYING TO FIND A WAY TO POST IT!!!! BUT I AINT CRYING FUCK IT... IT WAS FUN FOR ME!!!!
AND YA I GOT STUCK THE FIRST TIME HAHAHAHAHAHHA


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Nov 1 2009, 11:57 PM~15533618
> *WERE TRYING TO FIND A WAY TO POST IT!!!! BUT I AINT CRYING FUCK IT... IT WAS FUN FOR ME!!!!
> AND YA I GOT STUCK THE FIRST TIME  HAHAHAHAHAHHA
> *


AS LONG AS YOU HAD A GOODTIME  THATS ALL THAT MATTERS :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

first clip, first clip, first clip


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

u can say what u want but i know the truth and for you the truth hurts.i dont need to say more cause i already no what happenned so you can say what you want.there ain't no such thing as a moral victory,either its win,lose or tie its goodtimes till i die


A CALIRIDER GOT SERVED BY A REAL RYDER FROM CALI


ENOUGH SAID.


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 2 2009, 12:00 AM~15533644
> *first clip, first clip,  first clip
> *


DIDNT YOU HEAR ANGEL , THERE TRYN TO POST IT :uh: :cheesy:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Nov 2 2009, 12:02 AM~15533659
> *u can say what u want but i know the truth and for you the truth hurts.i dont need to say more cause i already no what happenned so you can say what you want.there ain't no such thing as a moral victory,either its win,lose or tie its goodtimes till i die
> A CALIRIDER GOT SERVED BY A REAL RYDER FROM CALI
> 
> ...


LIKE YOU SAID HOMIE ENOUGH SAID , I BELIEVE YOU


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Nov 1 2009, 10:02 PM~15533659
> *u can say what u want but i know the truth and for you the truth hurts.i dont need to say more cause i already no what happenned so you can say what you want.there ain't no such thing as a moral victory,either its win,lose or tie its goodtimes till i die
> A CALIRIDER GOT SERVED BY A REAL RYDER FROM CALI
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Nov 1 2009, 11:02 PM~15533664
> *DIDNT YOU HEAR ANGEL , THERE TRYN TO POST IT  :uh:  :cheesy:
> *


 :0  :biggrin:


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 1 2009, 11:13 PM~15533766
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


TELL YOUR PET BEAVER WHO REALLY WON BECAUSE HES STILL LIVING IN A DREAMWORLD WHERE MICHEAL JACKSON IS STILL ALIVE


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

WOWZERS..........


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Nov 1 2009, 11:15 PM~15533787
> *TELL YOUR PET BEAVER WHO REALLY WON BECAUSE HES STILL LIVING IN A DREAMWORLD WHERE MICHEAL JACKSON IS STILL ALIVE
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Nov 1 2009, 10:15 PM~15533787
> *TELL YOUR PET BEAVER WHO REALLY WON BECAUSE HES STILL LIVING IN A DREAMWORLD WHERE MICHEAL JACKSON IS STILL ALIVE
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Nov 1 2009, 11:15 PM~15533787
> *TELL YOUR PET BEAVER WHO REALLY WON BECAUSE HES STILL LIVING IN A DREAMWORLD WHERE MICHEAL JACKSON IS STILL ALIVE
> *


AS SOON AS THEY TOLD U I WON YOU TOOK OFF MOON WALKING!!!!!!!


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

*FUCK THIS TOPIC ALL THESE 2 FOOLS ARE GOING TO DO IS CRY!!!!!!* :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Nov 1 2009, 10:20 PM~15533835
> *AS SOON AS THEY TOLD U I WON YOU TOOK OFF MOON WALKING!!!!!!!
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 1 2009, 11:21 PM~15533841
> *FUCK THIS TOPIC ALL THESE 2 FOOLS ARE GOING TO DO IS CRY!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ARE YOU STILL TRYING TO GET IN WHER YOU DONT FIT IN.ITS LIKE YOU TRYING TO WALK THROUGH A SMALL DOOR.IT AIN'T GONNA HAPPEN


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Nov 1 2009, 10:23 PM~15533860
> *ARE YOU STILL TRYING TO GET IN WHER YOU DONT FIT IN.ITS LIKE YOU TRYING TO WALK THROUGH A SMALL DOOR.IT AIN'T GONNA HAPPEN
> *


   :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 1 2009, 11:21 PM~15533841
> *<span style='font-family:Arial'>DIDNT ALEX RETIRE YOUR ASS!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Nov 1 2009, 11:23 PM~15533860
> *ARE YOU STILL TRYING TO GET IN WHER YOU DONT FIT IN.ITS LIKE YOU TRYING TO WALK THROUGH A SMALL DOOR.IT AIN'T GONNA HAPPEN
> *


 :uh:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Nov 1 2009, 11:24 PM~15533875
> *DIDNT ALEX RETIRE YOUR ASS!!!!!!!!!
> *


NOPPPP BUT LOOKS LIKE HE TORRR UR ASS APART :biggrin:


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 1 2009, 11:21 PM~15533841
> *FUCK THIS TOPIC ALL THESE 2 FOOLS ARE GOING TO DO IS CRY!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


LET ME GUESS THE NEXT CLUB YOUR GONNA GET IN WITH THE LETTER M IS GONNA BE MY WAY NUCCKKA.AND IT AINT GONNA BE BRAND NEW BECAUSE YOU'VE BEEN AROUND THE BLOCK A COUPLE OF TIMES


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 1 2009, 11:28 PM~15533920
> *NOPPPP BUT LOOKS LIKE HE TORRR UR ASS APART :biggrin:
> *


LUCKY HE DID CUZ !!!! ILL TARE YOUR ASS UP!!!!!!!!!


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Nov 1 2009, 11:28 PM~15533928
> *LET ME GUESS THE NEXT CLUB YOUR GONNA GET IN WITH THE LETTER M IS GONNA BE MY WAY NUCCKKA.AND IT AINT GONNA BE BRAND NEW BECAUSE YOU'VE BEEN AROUND THE BLOCK A COUPLE OF TIMES
> *


NOP CUZ I DON'T NEED A CLUB TO BUILD MY SHIT !!!MAYBE THAT'S Y UR STILL HAVEING A GOOD TIME :0


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Nov 2 2009, 12:23 AM~15533860
> *ARE YOU STILL TRYING TO GET IN WHER YOU DONT FIT IN.ITS LIKE YOU TRYING TO WALK THROUGH A SMALL DOOR.IT AIN'T GONNA HAPPEN
> *


 :0


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Nov 1 2009, 11:15 PM~15533787
> *TELL YOUR PET BEAVER WHO REALLY WON BECAUSE HES STILL LIVING IN A DREAMWORLD WHERE MICHEAL JACKSON IS STILL ALIVE
> *



WHO CARES WHO WON, DO IT FOR THE LIL CHILDREN :0 :0 :biggrin:



:0 :0 :0 
DAMN THAT LOOKS LIKE IT WAS A GOOD HOP, TOBAD I MISSED IT


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 1 2009, 11:31 PM~15533961
> *NOP CUZ I DON'T NEED A CLUB TO BUILD MY SHIT !!!MAYBE THAT'S Y UR STILL HAVEING A GOOD TIME :0
> *


YOU ARE SO RIGHT.IM HAVING THE BEST GOODTIME OF MY LIFE


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Nov 1 2009, 11:30 PM~15533953
> *LUCKY HE DID CUZ !!!! ILL TARE YOUR ASS UP!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :uh: THAT'S WHAT HE SIAD AND GOT HIT MORE THEN ONES :biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Nov 1 2009, 11:33 PM~15533977
> *YOU ARE SO RIGHT.IM HAVING THE BEST GOODTIME OF MY LIFE
> *


well go sing in the shower back to the subject the first video is being uploaded!!!! chipper


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Nov 1 2009, 11:33 PM~15533977
> *YOU ARE SO RIGHT.IM HAVING THE BEST GOODTIME OF MY LIFE
> *


FOR FREEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Nov 1 2009, 11:34 PM~15533996
> *FUCK THIS TOPIC U LOST!!! NEXT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Nov 1 2009, 10:53 PM~15533568
> *SOUNDS ABOUT RIGHT ,WHERES THE TAPE OF THE FIRST TIME ANGEL?
> *


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

*NEXT!!!!!!!!!* :rant: :rant:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

WHAT UP AL WHO SAID IT!!!


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

*NEXT!!!!!*


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Nov 1 2009, 10:28 PM~15533928
> *LET ME GUESS THE NEXT CLUB YOUR GONNA GET IN WITH THE LETTER M IS GONNA BE MY WAY NUCCKKA.AND IT AINT GONNA BE BRAND NEW BECAUSE YOU'VE BEEN AROUND THE BLOCK A COUPLE OF TIMES
> *


ddaaammmmm!!!! :around: :around: :around: :wow: :wow:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Nov 1 2009, 11:38 PM~15534024
> *WHAT UP AL            WHO SAID IT!!!
> *


*I SAID IT ALL HE'S GOING TO SERVE IS THE NEXT HIAR CUT!!!*


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

*ONLY LOST 2 ME*
:biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

pull up or shout up ;;little nuts
:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 1 2009, 11:43 PM~15534061
> *pull  up or shout up  ;;little nuts
> *


ARE U GOING 2 SHAVE MY NUT'S! hno: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

gona serve that 64;;;;little nuts;; :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 1 2009, 11:47 PM~15534084
> *gona serve that  64;;
> *


NO UR NOT U CAN'T DRIVE THAT !!!!


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

u comming to cali angel?????


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

happy u still big pimping???where grand pa


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

dammmm i wanna see the 1st vid looks like (although it pains me to say it)that analboy got that 1 but im akeep it real alexs car usualy hitts harder than that but the elco was workin


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

WinLoseOrTie WHERES THIS GUY AT DID HE WIN SOME PAINT LOSE HIS MINE CUZ ITALK SHIT TO HIM OR DID HE TIE HIS BELLT TO TITE HIS TURNING RED :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 1 2009, 11:51 PM~15534118
> *happy  u still big  pimping???where grand pa
> *


DO U NEED A PIMP :biggrin:


----------



## Coupe's and Z's (Jun 30, 2009)




----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

WHERES THE FUCKEN VID


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

WHERES CHIO AND LOZANO R THEY hno: ****!!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 1 2009, 10:51 PM~15534118
> *happy  u still big  pimping???where grand pa
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## big_koolaid (Sep 12, 2008)

tha elco took that win :thumbsup:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 2 2009, 12:06 AM~15534249
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


HE NEEDS U TO FIX HIS SHIT!! :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 1 2009, 11:04 PM~15534230
> *WHERES CHIO AND LOZANO R THEY  hno:  ****!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

I SEE U


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 2 2009, 12:09 AM~15534273
> *I SEE U
> 
> 
> ...


HOW YOU GET A PICTURE OF CHAIO I MEAN CHIVO


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

IT'S HIS MY SPACE :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Nov 1 2009, 11:10 PM~15534277
> *HOW YOU GET A PICTURE OF CHAIO I MEAN CHIVO
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 1 2009, 11:14 PM~15534317
> *
> 
> 
> ...


angel was up samurai!!!


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 2 2009, 12:15 AM~15534324
> *angel was up samurai!!!
> *


A HAPPY YOU JUST HAD A KID .... CONGRATES WHOS THE DAD SPIKE!!!


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

SUP HAPPY


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 1 2009, 11:18 PM~15534345
> *SUP HAPPY
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

<img src=\'http://i36.tinypic.com/nfr0ol.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
you still mad cause alex broke you off!!!


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

HAPPY I GOT SERVED


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

BigBoi 1 IT WAS A GRIL ALL THE TIME


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 2 2009, 12:25 AM~15534387
> *BigBoi 1  IT WAS A GRIL ALL THE TIME
> 
> 
> ...


 :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 2 2009, 12:18 AM~15534345
> *SUP HAPPY
> 
> 
> ...


MAN THATS FUCKED UP WHY U POSTING PICS OF UR BOY ONLINE!!!!!!!!!!!!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










WUZ UP SIKE I AINT SEEN U IN A WHILE CANT GET OUT OF BED???????????


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

SPIKE IN HIS HOLLOWEEN COSTUME!!!!!!


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

HEY SPIKE HEARD U STOP HOPPING TO BUILD MOPEDS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

HEY SPIKE?????????


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

HEY SPIKE I THOUGHT U WASNT FROM MAJESTICS NO MORE!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

SPIKE SAY'S HAPPY HOLLOWEEN!!!!!!!


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

IS THIS WHY U BOUGHT THAT EXCURSION FROM ME SPIKE???????


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

PICS UPLOADING NOW LAY IT LOW CAN BE THE JUDGE...


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Nov 2 2009, 03:08 AM~15534794
> *
> 
> 
> ...


angel look at the pic , geuss what you lose , you owned your self by making this topic :biggrin:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## GREY GOOSE 96 (Mar 13, 2007)

2nd video


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GREY GOOSE 96_@Nov 2 2009, 08:34 AM~15535739
> *2nd video
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 , that gona change peps opinions :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Nov 2 2009, 12:18 AM~15534629
> *HEY SPIKE I THOUGHT U WASNT FROM MAJESTICS NO MORE!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


      :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Nov 1 2009, 09:41 PM~15533450
> *I ALREADY TOLD U ALEXIS I BROKE U OFF BAD!!!!!!!
> *


YES YOU DID


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Nov 2 2009, 02:17 AM~15534807
> *angel look at the pic , geuss what you lose , you owned your self by making this topic :biggrin:
> *


I LOOKED BUT THEN I SEEN THIS ONE AND THE TOPIC SAID WE HOPP DIDNT SAY WHO WON DUMBFUCK!!!!!!!!!
A YOUR FROM THE MIDWEST DRAW A LINE!!!!!AND THIS PIC IS IN THE MIDDLE OF US!!!AND WERE EVEN!!!


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 2 2009, 10:21 AM~15536108
> *YES YOU DID
> *


 :uh: what pics you looking at


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;its real close;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 2 2009, 01:22 AM~15534369
> *HAPPY I GOT SERVED
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Nov 2 2009, 10:02 AM~15536456
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


QUOTE(BigBoi 1 @ Nov 2 2009, 12:18 AM) 
HEY SPIKE I THOUGHT U WASNT FROM MAJESTICS NO MORE!!!!!!!!


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 2 2009, 12:01 PM~15536453
> *;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;its  real  close;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;</span>
> *



<span style=\'color:red\'>*x2 on the ruler the inches wont lye....the different angle of pics throw you off a bit... ...... *


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

now ive seen both vids alex got the 1st 1 and angel got the 2nd only because yall both got stuck now yall need to get em on the sticks to sebtle it ..............until next time :biggrin:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Nov 2 2009, 11:14 AM~15536589
> *now ive seen both vids alex got the 1st 1 and angel got the 2nd only because yall both got stuck now yall need to get em on the sticks to sebtle it ..............until next time  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: yup i agree with u on that . the ruler dont lie people do!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GREY GOOSE 96_@Nov 2 2009, 08:34 AM~15535739
> *2nd video
> 
> 
> *


GOOD JOB ALEX :thumbsup:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

PUT EM ON THE RULER!


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

IM DOWN FUCK IT!!! WIN LOSE OR TIE IT WAS ALL THREE I CANT LIE HE GOT ME THE FIRST HOPP I GOT HIM THE SECOND ONE AND WE BOTH STUCK AND IT LOOKS LIKE A DAM TIE!!!!!!!


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

:0


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 2 2009, 09:21 AM~15536108
> *YES YOU DID
> *


TELL HAPPY TO SHOW YOU THE FIRST HOP ON HIS PHONE.ME LIKE A DUMB ASS,HAD TO KEEP HOPPING KNOWING THAT THE BATTERRIES WERENT ALL CHARGED AND GOT A FLAT


----------



## GUDTMS48 (Mar 19, 2006)

TTT FOR MY HOMIE ALEX.........WAY TO PUT IN DAT NON STOP WORK FOR THE BIG GT


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

im going to break off both u chippers!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0


> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Nov 2 2009, 11:07 AM~15537781
> *TELL HAPPY TO SHOW YOU THE FIRST HOP ON HIS PHONE.ME LIKE A DUMB ASS,HAD TO KEEP HOPPING KNOWING THAT THE BATTERRIES WERENT ALL CHARGED AND GOT A FLAT
> *


ill post it later on today!!! :0 :0 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Nov 2 2009, 10:26 AM~15537419
> *IM DOWN FUCK IT!!! WIN LOSE OR TIE IT WAS ALL THREE I CANT LIE HE GOT ME THE FIRST HOPP I GOT HIM THE SECOND ONE AND WE BOTH STUCK AND IT LOOKS LIKE A DAM TIE!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Nov 2 2009, 12:07 PM~15537781
> *TELL HAPPY TO SHOW YOU THE FIRST HOP ON HIS PHONE.ME LIKE A DUMB ASS,HAD TO KEEP HOPPING KNOWING THAT THE BATTERRIES WERENT ALL CHARGED AND GOT A FLAT
> *


its already posted u dummie!!!!!


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GREY GOOSE 96_@Nov 2 2009, 08:34 AM~15535739
> *2nd video
> 
> 
> *


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

angel??? alex???? are you guys on sucide watch!!!!! :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 2 2009, 04:37 PM~15539797
> *angel???  alex????  are you guys on sucide watch!!!!! :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

Had fun at ur hop fellas. Lookin forward 2 next year hope 
We can raise the bar


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Nov 2 2009, 11:21 AM~15536681
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: yup i agree with u on that . the ruler dont lie people do!!! :biggrin:
> *


THE RULER IS THE WIDOW MAKER OF HOPPING..."TRUTH EVALUATOR"

It was a good hop, and since the stick only had numbers to 80'' at the time, it wasn't gonna help. Alex did get the win in the first hop, and Angel was stuck higher on the second ,(where both got stuck).....Re-match ?????cuz it was a draw :cheesy:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 2 2009, 01:09 PM~15537797
> *AGAIN *


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 2 2009, 05:04 PM~15541273
> *:0 :0 :0 you never beat me!!! :uh: :uh: we will see at the majestic picnic on the first in front of all your cheerleadears and club members no more talk ill let my actionS speak for me!! AND I WILL HAVE NO SECOND SWITCH!!*


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619 (Sep 10, 2008)

SOUNDS LIKE THERE'S GOING TO BE ALOT OF BREAKIN OFF SOON..... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Good Hop!!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SEISDOSINTHE619_@Nov 2 2009, 05:59 PM~15541946
> *SOUNDS LIKE THERE'S GOING TO BE ALOT OF BREAKIN OFF SOON..... :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SEISDOSINTHE619_@Nov 2 2009, 06:59 PM~15541946
> *SOUNDS LIKE THERE'S GOING TO BE ALOT OF BREAKIN OFF SOON..... :0  :biggrin:
> *


*A LA MADRE.......* :0


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Nov 2 2009, 08:03 PM~15542788
> *A LA MADRE....... :0
> *


:0 x48can some one please cancel angelboy cry baby


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1 LOW AZTEC_@Nov 2 2009, 08:10 PM~15542875
> *:0 x48can some one  please cancel angelboy cry baby
> *


MY NUMBER ONE FAN!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :thumbsup: :wave: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
WIN LOSE OR TIE THE CHEERLEADERS STILL GONNA CRY


----------



## So.Cal Hopper (Nov 18, 2008)

WASSUP JOHN I SEE U..


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Nov 2 2009, 06:02 AM~15533659
> *u can say what u want but i know the truth and for you the truth hurts.i dont need to say more cause i already no what happenned so you can say what you want.there ain't no such thing as a moral victory,either its win,lose or tie its goodtimes till i die
> A CALIRIDER GOT SERVED BY A REAL RYDER FROM CALI
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Nov 2 2009, 08:45 PM~15543330
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


HE ONLY SAID THAT CUZ HES ONE HOPP AWAY FROM BEING IN UR CLUB!!!!!!


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 2ndchance_@Nov 2 2009, 08:31 PM~15543151
> *WASSUP JOHN I SEE U..
> *


whatz up big dog!!!!


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SEISDOSINTHE619_@Nov 2 2009, 07:59 PM~15541946
> *SOUNDS LIKE THERE'S GOING TO BE ALOT OF BREAKIN OFF SOON..... :0  :biggrin:
> *


YES THERE IS. REAL SOON :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

:0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by chaio_@Nov 3 2009, 12:54 PM~15549756
> *YES THERE IS. REAL SOON :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno: happys gonna break you off!!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SEISDOSINTHE619_@Nov 2 2009, 06:59 PM~15541946
> *;;taken bets on this one*


----------



## mR. Sleepy (Nov 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Nov 2 2009, 12:02 AM~15533659
> *u can say what u want but i know the truth and for you the truth hurts.i dont need to say more cause i already no what happenned so you can say what you want.there ain't no such thing as a moral victory,either its win,lose or tie its goodtimes till i die
> A CALIRIDER GOT SERVED BY A REAL RYDER FROM CALI
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Nov 3 2009, 12:23 PM~15550024
> *:0  :0  :0
> hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  happys gonna break you off!!!!! :0  :0  :0
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

:0


> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 3 2009, 03:16 PM~15551128
> *hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


 :dunno: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GREY GOOSE 96_@Nov 2 2009, 08:34 AM~15535739
> *2nd video
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

has anybody seen angel???????


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 3 2009, 03:53 PM~15552154
> *has anybody seen angel???????
> *


 :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Jesus Loves Me (Nov 21, 2008)

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jesus Loves Me_@Nov 3 2009, 03:59 PM~15552197
> *:biggrin:  :wave:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Jesus Loves Me (Nov 21, 2008)

5 Members:GARCIA CUSTOMS, sancho guero, buick1984regal,* red Hormiga* :wave:


----------



## red Hormiga (Oct 3, 2008)

:wave: 
WHAT UP DAISY?


----------



## Jesus Loves Me (Nov 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by red Hormiga_@Nov 3 2009, 05:02 PM~15552228
> *:wave:
> WHAT UP DAISY?
> *



Not Much Homie just watching deez fools go at it :uh: Nah it's koo GT took it I was there the whole time and plus at first _Angel_ wouldn't even answer his phone


----------



## Jesus Loves Me (Nov 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Jesus Loves Me_@Nov 3 2009, 05:06 PM~15552271
> *ofcourse*


----------



## red Hormiga (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Jesus Loves Me_@Nov 3 2009, 05:06 PM~15552271
> *Not Much Homie just watching deez fools go at it :uh:  Nah it's koo GT took it I was there the whole time and plus at first Angel wouldn't even answer his phone
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Jesus Loves Me (Nov 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by red Hormiga_@Nov 3 2009, 05:13 PM~15552320
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *




 Angel is Koo thou even thou he never shut up!


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jesus Loves Me_@Nov 3 2009, 05:18 PM~15552366
> * Angel is Koo thou even thou he never shut up!
> *


amen to that :biggrin:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 3 2009, 05:53 PM~15552154
> *has anybody seen angel???????
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

DAM I GOTS GROUPIES!!!!!!! I WAS WORKING ON MY CAR!!!!!!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Nov 3 2009, 07:45 PM~15554699
> *DAM I GOTS GROUPIES!!!!!!! I WAS WORKING ON MY CAR!!!!!!!
> *


YOU DONT WORK ON YOUR CARS RON DOES!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Jesus Loves Me_@Nov 3 2009, 05:06 PM~15552271
> *Not Much Homie just watching deez fools go at it :uh:  Nah it's koo GT took it I was there the whole time and plus at first Angel wouldn't even answer his phone
> *


OOOO WEEEEEE!!!!! I COULDNT MY PHONES TURNED OFF!!!!!!! BUT ALEX DIDNT WANT NONE HAPPY HAD TO CHECK HIM TO HOPP!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jesus Loves Me_@Nov 3 2009, 06:06 PM~15552271
> *Not Much Homie just watching deez fools go at it :uh:  Nah it's koo GT took it I was there the whole time and plus at first Angel wouldn't even answer his phone
> *


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Jesus Loves Me_@Nov 3 2009, 05:08 PM~15552281
> *WHEN CAN I BREAK YOU OFF???????? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :nicoderm: :yes: :yes: :yes:*


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Nov 3 2009, 07:49 PM~15554757
> *OOOO WEEEEEE!!!!! I COULDNT MY PHONES TURNED OFF!!!!!!! BUT ALEX DIDNT WANT NONE HAPPY HAD TO CHECK HIM TO HOPP!!!!!!!!!!!! :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Nov 3 2009, 09:52 PM~15554803
> *WHEN CAN I BREAK YOU OFF???????? :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :nicoderm:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :ugh: :ugh: YOU DIDNT SAY NO **** .


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Nov 3 2009, 08:57 PM~15554883
> *:ugh:  :ugh: YOU DIDNT SAY NO **** .
> *


*YOU MUST BE A FEMALE CUZ WHAT YOU WROTE IS ****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 3 2009, 08:47 PM~15554738
> *YOU DONT WORK ON YOUR CARS RON DOES!!!! :0  :0  :0
> *


IS THAT WHY YOUR ON CHAIOS NUTS YOU WANT YOUR CAR TO WORK RIGHT!!


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Nov 3 2009, 09:59 PM~15554911
> *YOU MUST BE A FEMALE CUZ WHAT YOU WROTE IS ****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


i wasnt the one asking another guy when i can break him off :0  who's really the **** :biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Nov 3 2009, 09:49 PM~15555568
> *i wasnt the one asking another guy when i can break him off :0   who's really the **** :biggrin:
> *


NEITHER WAS I !!!!!!!! :0 :0


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Jesus Loves Me_@Nov 3 2009, 04:59 PM~15552197
> *:biggrin:  :wave:
> *


*WHATS UP GIRL!!!!!!!!!!!*! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tx regulater 254 (Feb 12, 2008)

Both Cars Did da dam thing! each took 1 win,( so it's my opinion ) it was basiclly a draw! Much props to both hoppers doin big things!


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tx regulater 254_@Nov 3 2009, 10:09 PM~15555839
> *Both Cars Did da dam thing! each took 1 win,( so it's my opinion ) it was basiclly a draw! Much props to both hoppers doin big things!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Nov 3 2009, 09:49 PM~15555568
> *i wasnt the one asking another guy when i can break him off :0   who's really the **** :biggrin:
> *


ANGELBOY IS ONE FOR SURE HIS NAME IS **** 110%


----------



## Jesus Loves Me (Nov 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Nov 3 2009, 08:52 PM~15554803
> *Becerrrrrro :biggrin: Yasaves First let's get that deal going and started!</span>*


----------



## Jesus Loves Me (Nov 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Nov 3 2009, 09:49 PM~15555568
> *i wasnt the one asking another guy when i can break him off :0   who's really the **** :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :dunno: UM I am a Girl Jesus's Girl at that we have the Grey Big Body :biggrin:


----------



## Jesus Loves Me (Nov 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tx regulater 254_@Nov 3 2009, 10:09 PM~15555839
> *Both Cars Did da dam thing! each took 1 win,( so it's my opinion ) it was basiclly a draw! Much props to both hoppers doin big things!
> *



2X


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1 LOW AZTEC_@Nov 3 2009, 10:21 PM~15555990
> *ANGELBOY IS ONE FOR SURE HIS NAME IS **** 110%
> *


:0 :0 :0 :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Jesus Loves Me_@Nov 3 2009, 10:38 PM~15556189
> *2X
> *


OH NOW YOU WANNA KEEP IT REAL... OK ROLL THREW THE PAD AND WE'LL TALK ABOUT A DEAL!!!!!!!!


----------



## GREY GOOSE 96 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Nov 4 2009, 12:06 AM~15556538
> *OH NOW YOU WANNA KEEP IT REAL... OK ROLL THREW THE PAD AND WE'LL TALK ABOUT A DEAL!!!!!!!!
> *


alright ill hit you up this weekend


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GREY GOOSE 96_@Nov 4 2009, 12:03 AM~15557209
> *alright ill hit you up this weekend
> *


BOTH OF YOU DONT BULLSHIT!!!!


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

:ugh:


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 2 2009, 06:04 PM~15541273
> *AGAIN</span>
> *


 uffin: uffin: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 2 2009, 06:10 PM~15541345
> *:0  :0  :0 you never beat me!!!  :uh:  :uh: we will see at the majestic picnic on the  first in front of all your cheerleadears and club members no more talk ill let my actionS speak for me!! AND I WILL HAVE NO SECOND SWITCH!!
> *


   :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT  GT


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

bump for alex keep holden it down


----------



## GREY GOOSE 96 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Nov 4 2009, 01:36 AM~15557385
> *BOTH OF YOU DONT BULLSHIT!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Nov 4 2009, 07:53 AM~15557878
> *bump for alex keep holden it down
> *


x2


----------



## Jesus Loves Me (Nov 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Nov 4 2009, 12:36 AM~15557385
> *BOTH OF YOU DONT BULLSHIT!!!!
> *



We will both be there OTAY : :h5:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Nov 4 2009, 02:32 AM~15557614
> *uffin:  uffin:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


Imma break you off too, Ya ol'fart. I'll bring ya a bottle of geritol so that way you aint got no excuses. :biggrin: Better bring a step stool too, so you can see the 60'' mark


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 4 2009, 10:52 PM~15566935
> *Imma break you off too, Ya ol'fart. I'll bring ya a bottle of geritol so that way you aint got no excuses. :biggrin: Better bring a step stool too, so you can see the 60'' mark
> *


 uffin: uffin:    BRING IT ON YOU DON;T SCARE ME............................... :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Nov 5 2009, 01:25 AM~15567960
> *uffin:  uffin:       BRING IT ON YOU DON;T SCARE ME............................... :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


I got yo back</span>


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Nov 3 2009, 10:01 PM~15554947
> *IS THAT WHY YOUR ON CHAIOS NUTS YOU WANT YOUR CAR TO WORK RIGHT!!
> *


 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

lol, got to love this hoping topics


----------



## B'CITY (Aug 4, 2009)

WAS UP.................ALEX!!!!!!!!!!!! :wave:


----------



## bmorelac (Oct 3, 2007)

GO AHEAD ALEX, DO WHAT YOU DO BEST, BREAK DEEEZ FOOLS OFF SUMTHIN PROPER HOMIE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 5 2009, 12:01 PM~15571325
> *lol, got to love this hoping topics
> *


X2


----------

